# L-xl



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Largest I know of. Probably best to bring your boot into the shop to make sure it'll work. There may be some custom order options through various binding manufacturers. Not sure really. This is probably a question best answered by burtonavenger...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on your boot foot print. Vans have really wide foot prints...

I have size 14's Vans and I can't fit into L-XL Rome bindings.

I can fit into Ride, Union, and Burton bindings.

I hope to try Flux bindings this season but it's not certain whether my boot will fit or not.

It's sticky and depends on the company or even specific model.

My advice is to not go buy a specially made binding... You will find a good binding big enough for your boot, I promise.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Size 11 and bigger is usually an XL binding size. I wear size 13 DC Status and I need XL bindings. I had size 13 Burton Motos and they also require XL bindings.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think he was asking if his foot was big enough for a l/xl... I think he was asking to see if his foot was small enough to fit in a l/xl but I could be wrong


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

He said 'Hey i have a size 14 boot, will it fit in a L-XL?"

It WILL fit in and XL. I seriously doubt it will fit in an L.

As I said size 11 and bigger you require XL bindings, so size 14 will NOT fit in an L

But I could be wrong too


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Best bet is to test fit your boot in the binding you're looking at. As everyone noted, different boots fit differently in different bindings by different companies.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

sorry i should have been more clear, i have XL bindings but it looks like some brands don't offer them (or there hard to find) but it seems some brands have an L/XL and i was wondering if that was the largest that some companies made, and what size boot would fit in them. I wear a 14 forum boot. Thanks for all the feed back.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Justin, some companies, Burton for example, just offer S, M and L but the Large size binding will fit a size 14 boot.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i c, i was just wondering because many companies have a size l/xl. I have XL flows but want to try some strap bindings to compare which one i will like better. Thanks again.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually companies state what size each of their bindings will fit.

*K2*...









*Burton*....

BINDING TYPE...............MENS.....................WOMEN 
BINDING SIZE...........S.....M.......L ..........S.......M........L 
Men's Boots Size..6-8..8-11....10+.........3-5...5-7....7-9

And

*Flow *sizing chart at EvoGear


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

awesome thx alot


----------



## Mattjt (Jan 8, 2017)

Rufus said:


> Justin, some companies, Burton for example, just offer S, M and L but the Large size binding will fit a size 14 boot.


My burton bindings I just bought do not fit my size 14 Burton Moto boots. Actually kinda pissed as they said it fits sizes 11-14 right on their website and now I gotta send it back.


----------



## 1ColeGuild1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Mattjt said:


> My burton bindings I just bought do not fit my size 14 Burton Moto boots. Actually kinda pissed as they said it fits sizes 11-14 right on their website and now I gotta send it back.


Im trying to get some burton malavitas for my size 14 amb boots what bindings did u get?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Bindings may say "up to size 14" but that can be misleading. Some size 14's may work. Others probably won't, especially if they have a large external footprint or profile. Not all size 14's are the same. Also, they may fit a size 14 but w/ a lot of toe/heel drag.


----------

